# What is the charge at your local groomers?



## tessybear

Dexter had his first proper groom yesterday. The charge was 40 pounds. It took just over 2 hours. Just wondered what others pay in their area and how often they take them?


----------



## cockerpoo61

Wow thats expensive, we pay £20 for each dog and that includes everything, nails trimmed, anal glands, wash, cut and blow dry. We take ours about every 6-8 weeks as we got caught out on the matting of the fur and don't want to get to that stage again, so this amount of weeks works out fine for us. Each of our dogs spends about 2-3 hours at the Groomers and they absolutely love it there, receiving all the attention


----------



## Dee123

about £20 where I live.


----------



## Hfd

Hi - we paid £28 for Billy's first groom, it took 2.5 hours. They did tell us if it takes as long next time it may go up to £35. It was done about 5 weeks ago and I'm hoping it will last another couple of weeks.
H x


----------



## JoJo

I think approx £30-40 is a fair price ... as we all know washing, drying, brushing out, cutting coats, claw trimming and anal glands ... takes so much time  

I do my dogs myself .. but would happily use a good groomer now and again


----------



## anndante

Polly's on Thursday was as complete going over and lasted two and a half hours and cost £28, which seems average for around here. Was a good job! And she really enjoyed it, it appears. When the chap brought her out to me she greeted me happily and then turned round to go back in for more!!


----------



## rach84

cockerpoo61 said:


> Wow thats expensive, we pay £20 for each dog and that includes everything, nails trimmed, anal glands, wash, cut and blow dry. We take ours about every 6-8 weeks as we got caught out on the matting of the fur and don't want to get to that stage again, so this amount of weeks works out fine for us. Each of our dogs spends about 2-3 hours at the Groomers and they absolutely love it there, receiving all the attention


Thats what we pay but when she is one it wil go up tp £28...and it includes all the above. They do such a fantastic job were always always pleased!!
x


----------



## Dylansmum

Around my area the rates vary tremendously. most charge £35-50 but I have found a few that charge £28-30.


----------



## JoJo

Adam, Kendal and Nicole are all groomers and members on here .. so anyone living near them are very lucky for sure  ... cockapoo chat whilst having your cockapoo groomed


----------



## Ali79

I am still doing Beau myself and am managing to keep on top of matts etc but should I need the groomer we have used for years on our Cavvie she would charge £25 and does a really good job plus listens to what her clients actually want


----------



## francesjl

I use 2 different groomers, both charge £30 - £35 for everything. They usually take 2 1/2 hrs for each dog.


----------



## Mogdog

tessybear said:


> Dexter had his first proper groom yesterday. The charge was 40 pounds. It took just over 2 hours. Just wondered what others pay in their area and how often they take them?


This doesn't sounds too over the mark for our area Tess. My groomer has just increased her charge from £34 to £36 ..... although I try to do it myself mostly as it would get very expensive to take 2 dogs regularly. Also, Maisie often comes back looking like a poodle and I prefer the teddy bear look.

I do go to the groomer for tummy clipping though as I find this difficult to do!

Sue x

PS. The groomer spends about 2 hrs on Maisie, Bess has only been once for a bath and light trim which took about an hour and a half.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

£20 regardless of how long it takes  Izzie can be up for up to 3 hours as well, she's only been groomed a few times, we try to brush her to keep matts at bay, but sometimes they just get out of control and she needs grooming properly.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

JoJo said:


> Adam, Kendal and Nicole are all groomers and members on here .. so anyone living near them are very lucky for sure  ... cockapoo chat whilst having your cockapoo groomed


Alternatively - give it a go yourself !.....Julia has a couple of vidoes of full grooms on Buzz previously and now Yum-Yum - they are on our website - I think on the CCGB but they can be found on You-Tube too x

Stephen xx


----------



## Happyad

Thanks Jo 
It's a fun game that pricing model!
Basically you should be paying based on area, skill and qualifications .
Then it's whether you like the cut that's done for you. 
Everyone should try brushing and combing themselves, you understand your dog better, likes and dislikes. 
Clipping and cutting, that's everyone is different but remember its only hair, it grows back!
Note to all, every dog and every coat and everyones requests are different. 
So keep that in mind whether you go for it or get your 'poo into the groomers. 
Referral from a doggy friend is always better than searching the Internet!


----------



## Victoria439

Hi

I have a cockapoo who is 5 months old and just a thinking of taking him to be cut. We live in Nottingham too - where do you go for grooming?

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Jeanie

Hi we paid 40€. So about 35ish£ 


Jeanie x


----------



## Miranda&Monty

I get Monty groomed every 12 weeks as he's not got a curly coat, just shaggy. They charge about £37.00 and takes about 2 hours.

He comes out looking beautiful and smelling fabulous! He hates it though so I'm glad it's only every 12 weeks!!


----------



## Dextersmum

Hi there,I live in Dorset and my Dexter recently had his first groom/cut and she charged £30,and it took three hours. I think their prices start from £28.


----------



## Eddie

Victoria439 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a cockapoo who is 5 months old and just a thinking of taking him to be cut. We live in Nottingham too - where do you go for grooming?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vicky


Hi Vicky, we took Eddie to Nigel Smith [the dogsmith, Lutterell way in West Bridgford] he was highly recommended by a lot of dog owners.We had him cut at around 7 months so his coat was very shaggy he was there a good 3 hours and the cost was £35, so more than a lot of others are paying by the sounds of things, but he seemed very good with Eddie and we were pleased with the cut apart from his head which was a bit poodle powder puff, but to be fair i didnt know what to ask for,so left it up to Nigel and I did like his coat which was cut short and looked like crushed velvet.He also did anal glands, checked his nails and ears.He is going next week so will have more of an idea what i want this time, sorry I cant put photos on as I havnt got round to replacing my digital camera yet.Also amazed by how fast cockapoo fur grows so even if you ar'nt totally happy with the cut it grows out quickly,it grows so fast I think I might get some clippers and sometimes do him myself between professional cuts.Good Luck with finding the right groomer


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hattie is "groomed" locally by a lovely lady who only has one dog in her salon at a time. I stay to help wearing suitable wet proof clothing and we have a good chat. For a full groom it is £25 but she has a 4 week tidy up for £15. Hattie will soon be off on her hols staying on a farm for 7 days I remember picking up my terriers and thinking the first thing was a good rub down to get rid of the smell! Hattie will be booked in for a refresh as soon as I pick her up!


----------



## cockerpoo61

Hi Victoria439, we go to a Groomers in Hucknall Nottingham and would def recommend. If you want address and phone number just let us know. Bayley and Holly love going for their regular visit. Also she will do as much or as little as you wish.


----------



## Emmy

I live in Iowa and pay $40.00. That is including tip.

She does a puppy for $20.00 that is a bath, sanitary trim, nails and dry. No cut. It is to get the puppies used to the grooming. I had that done twice.

I am going a lot shorter for summer. I don't know about the weather in the UK, but it is so hot and humid here in the summer. Like 90 degrees and 80-90 percent humidity at times. Yuk!

Jan


----------



## mandym

I have occasionally done my girls myself but having 8 dogs and being a full time dog walker i just dont have much time.my groomer charges £40 each and next week i have 7 going there! To get what i want i write a list of dos and donts although by now they know what i like.On my list i always include rounded teddybear like paws because kd once came home from a groomer with shaved poodle feet.i also add that ears must be cut rounded and never straight across,i think dogs that come out of the groomer with ears cut straight at the bottom look rediculous.My groomer must dread me coming with my big long list but for that price you want to make sure they get it right x


----------



## Happyad

Your groomer will love u!
It's so much better for all concerned when there is a list and some pics. It means the chances of everyone happy is very high😊
And seven dogs from one home is great business, we max out on five from one family, all Samoyeds!!!


----------



## mandym

Happyad said:


> Your groomer will love u!
> It's so much better for all concerned when there is a list and some pics. It means the chances of everyone happy is very high😊
> And seven dogs from one home is great business, we max out on five from one family, all Samoyeds!!!



We have 4 going tues,3 going wed so its not too bad,wonder if i will get a group discount lol x


----------



## emmelg

Wow if i had to have 7 to be groomed i would definatley be doing it myself (it must cost you an arm an a leg )

I'd ask for a group discount (why not they can only say no..)


----------



## caradunne

I pay £30 for a 2 hour session and the result is OK, not fantastic. I take Izzy every 6-8 weeks but by then she is very matted and comes home almost shaved. Really she needs clipping every 3/4 weeks if I want to keep her fur about an inch long. So eventually after all the encouragement from the home groomers on here and the useful lists of equipment people put up following the course they attended at Merrist Wood, I decided to have a go. I bought the clippers and scissors and it is so much easier than I ever imagined. Now I clip Izzy ever 3/4 weeks and she now has manageable fur that is always fluffy.


----------



## Tressa

I do Teddy myself these days, but probably not often enough, as it is a 3-day job when I get round to it! I wash and dry him one day, brush and dematt, then clip. I know that it would be easier if i did him more often - and that is my honest intention, but somehow the days drift past and his fur gets more unruly...... and well - you get the picture.... Well done for doing Izzy yourself - it is quite satisfying, isn't it?


----------



## Sequin

Interesting discussion... Bonnie has her first cut tomorrow. Been quoted £45... The groomer has been recommended to us but it sounds a lot to me...


----------



## KateC

For Thatcher to be bathed and have his nails trimmed the lowest cost I have found is £16.

For full grooming at the groomer closest to my home (Bath, nails, cut, glands) the cost is £55. Such an appointment takes 2 hours. I am not sure what occurs beyond the counter . . . He begins to shake all over when in sight of the place. Needless to say, neither of us our too keen on the place. 

Fortunately, there is a woman with what appears to be a converted snack truck who does on-sight grooming in our area. Meaning, I make an appointment and she drives her mobile grooming center to my home and I walk Thatcher out to her. One side of the truck is glass (If it were a snack truck, this window is where the counter would be.) so if I wish, I may watch the entire grooming process. 
Full grooming from this woman, by appointment at our home costs £32 and includes the addition of the brushing of his teeth, a spritz of "pet safe deodorizer", a bandana and a small bag of organic doggy treats.

By watching this woman work, I have been able to learn how to handle a few smaller grooming issues (Such as the removal of matted hair about the eyes.) & am confident that Thatcher is being treated in a respectful fashion. 

I found this woman by calling the Veterinary school in our area and asking for a referral. As she is finishing her degree in veterinary medicine and doing this as a prelude to opening her mobile veterinary clinic after graduation, I was able to take her price without hesitancy.

Perhaps, there is someone in your area that is also perusing a degree in veterinary medicine that would have instructor recommendations and a desire to act as your groom for a discounted rate. This mobile groom informed us that there are many such students that are willing to groom pets in the owners home and with the owners preferred or provided products for £20. Testing this theory, my family has called schools in their areas. I am happy to say that each family member now has a current veterinary student as their in-house groomer as well. Frankly speaking, it saves us money and provides a much needed resource to the students while keeping our pets safe, healthy and looking pretty. 

Best wishes in the path you chose to pursue. 

Kate


----------



## theaccessman

Have a local groomer who charges $30 usd / £20 and that includes everything, nails trimmed, anal glands, wash, cut and blow dry.


----------



## Allytoe

I've just paid £35 for Amber's first full groom, will post before and after pictures on the grooming sticky.


----------

